# Could valves need adjustment if it cranks right up?



## etk2008 (Nov 18, 2010)

My bike fires right up and runs good but has a little miss/backfire when it idles and it spits back out of the carb while going slow. Could this mean I need to adjust my valves? And what are the specs for the valves? 2006 650i brute force. Thank you!


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Mine does the same thing. I just rebuilt it and set the valves so I dont think thats the problem.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

sounds more like a carb problem.. maybe have some trash in it


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

m ine does it also, i think moving up to a #40 pilot jet is the fix


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Well I don't think it's the jeting. Mine was doing it with the stock pipe. I put the HMF on and didn't rejet yet ans it still does the same thing.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

backfiring thru the carbs at low speeds is from a lean condition in the pilot circuit


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Check for splits above the clamps on the carb boots. A common problem especialy with the OE boots and clamps. The new one don't do it as often.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

try shimming the needles.


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

The carb'd machines are all a little different. The Butcher is correct on the lean condition. I shimmed my needles and the carb cough improved. Continued to improve when I installed # 40 pilot jets. Eliminated the issue with #42 pilot jets. The carb'd models have a way of teaching you some patience!!


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Bring it by. I'm not far from you. I'll hook you up. It's the carbs.


----------



## etk2008 (Nov 18, 2010)

ok thank all yall for all your input!! I appreciate it!. Yeah 1bigforeman I live between Picayune and the Kiln, so Im pretty close to you. How much would you charge to help me out? I really appreciate it.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm off tuesdays and wednesdays from work. Bring it over wednesday would be better. The gf is at work and i'm just sitting around. Bring some beer over and we'll get the wheeler done. If not, it will be for the beer money. Won't be much. :bigok:


----------



## etk2008 (Nov 18, 2010)

Sounds good to me man! Im in Oxford at Ole Miss right now but I'll be back next Wednesday so I'll give you a shout when I get back to town. Thanks alot!


----------



## etk2008 (Nov 18, 2010)

Ok I have everything apart and tried notching up and down. It made it worse so I put it back to normal. Chokes seem to be good. I am so stumped and dont know what to do! Thanks!


----------



## etk2008 (Nov 18, 2010)

Also, the rear carb slide does not move when I hit the gas??


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey did you guys get the problem fixed mine is doing the same. HEEELLLLPPP PLLLLEEAAASSEEE


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok mine dis the same thing. I didn't think it could be the carbs but try installing a washer under your needles. It fixed mine when it was stock. It's almost free and quick to do. If one doesn't work add two washers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

etk2008 said:


> Also, the rear carb slide does not move when I hit the gas??


Diaphram is busted more than likely, they should both move at the same time when you hit the throttle


----------

